# "White tickets"



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I'm a 14 year electrician with one year in the union. I am currently enrolled in our advanced class. A student in our class tonight has an issue with being called a white ticket. I've been through a lot in my life and name calling is real low on my list of personal issues. I personally do not take offense to this, I can run with the best of um when it comes to talkin sh$& but some can not. I'd love to here what some have to say. P.s this guy was all fired up about this and seeing him like this really made me kind of pissed.


:laughing:

But you must be pissed if you're posting about it.

Never let what others think get to you.

Happy Thanksgiving :thumbup:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

No actually I'm kind of bent for the guy. His skin isn't tough yet. 
It sucks that our statement says to " organize every electrician" and then you get these guys who come through all of the apprenticeship and they seem to be on a different page. Us non- union men have joined to strengthen our trade and way of life because we've seen a different side and the knowledge I bring to my union is everyone's knowledge in my union. I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

He is just an entitled pos. There are lots of them. They are harmless vaginas.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What exactly constitutes a "white ticket" anyway?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> What exactly constitutes a "white ticket" anyway?


Carte Blanche.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Carte Blanche.


No, carte blanche literally translates to blank card.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> What exactly constitutes a "white ticket" anyway?


Every area has different vernacular but I suspect he means someone who was organized in and did not go through the apprenticeship.

We call them 'shake and bakes' here.

They catch a lot of grief because they act like non union guys until they learn the ropes - the big difference is 'we' vs. 'me'. It is a shame because they really deserve more opportunity to get acclimated - perhaps a class in unionism, but usually they get thrown right into the fire.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

What a nice, family setting!!! Happy Thanksgiving to you Union guys!!!! Inflate a rat for me today!!!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

wendon said:


> What a nice, family setting!!! Happy Thanksgiving to you Union guys!!!!


May you and yours enjoy a happy and healthy Thanksgiving wendon.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> Every area has different vernacular but I suspect he means someone who was organized in and did not go through the apprenticeship.
> 
> We call them 'shake and bakes' here.
> 
> They catch a lot of grief because they act like non union guys until they learn the ropes - the big difference is 'we' vs. 'me'. It is a shame because they really deserve more opportunity to get acclimated - perhaps a class in unionism, but usually they get thrown right into the fire.


In other words they have yet to become big headed doche bags.:whistling2:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Animosity by Brothers to people who didn't go through their apprenticeship program? Stop it.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

BBQ said:


> In other words they have yet to become big headed doche bags.:whistling2:



BBQ, I did not know you were Union. But I should have caught on with how much of a big headed douche bag you are.

You must be the local president....


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

eejack said:


> Every area has different vernacular but I suspect he means someone who was organized in and did not go through the apprenticeship.
> 
> We call them 'shake and bakes' here.
> 
> They catch a lot of grief because they act like non union guys until they learn the ropes - the big difference is 'we' vs. 'me'. It is a shame because they really deserve more opportunity to get acclimated - perhaps a class in unionism, but usually they get thrown right into the fire.


Do you actually read what you write?

You just said that people who do not believe in the whole "We are exactly equal and nothing but a number" union mentality should be sent to indoctrination classes :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Read, comprehend, reply


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> In other words they have yet to become big headed doche bags.:whistling2:


Is it truly necessary to crap on every thread?


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

eejack said:


> Is it truly necessary to crap on every thread?


That's what I ask myself every time I see one of your posts.

The only good thing is that the only place you post is in union threads. 

Thanks for not spreading your garbage to electrical, code, and the other pertinent parts of the forum.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> Is it truly necessary to crap on every thread?


Is it truly necessary for you to post your feelings of the union in every thread?

We go around about this every week or so, your position is that you can post whatever you want but others should not.

Get over your self entitlement.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I got in through the back door, 95% of the members could have not given a durn, and most were helpful but the 5% were real jerk offs. They had the BA on the job several times, complaining I was working too hard, a rat and did not deserve to be there, several refused to take orders from me, one Jack Off (his name was Jack) refused to work with me and left the job. 

During the first election I was a member the local president refused to shake my hand until he was informed I could vote. He had reached out to shake my hand and someone whispered that is the scab, loud enough for me to hear, he pulled his hand back, someone else told him I could vote he went for the hand shake, I turned my back and walked away.

I should add the BS was worth it in the long run and it only lasted for one job about 6 months as I was promoted up the ladder while the jack offs still labored in the ditches crying like b*tches.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Is it truly necessary for you to post your feelings of the union in every thread?
> 
> We go around about this every week or so, your position is that you can post whatever you want but others should not.
> 
> Get over your self entitlement.


I answered a question. 

You puked out your normal tiny penis'd internet superhero herp and derp.

I don't care what you post, seriously. You are welcome to make as much of an ass out of yourself whenever and wherever you want. You like to come into these threads and say 'Look at me, I am an attention whore.'

Fine.

I was just asking if it were truly necessary, to be nice.

What I really meant was, is your existence so pathetic that you need the affirmation and abuse you receive on an internet forum to get you through the day? Do you only feel alive when other folks are laughing at you and pitying you? 

You add nothing to the conversation. You subtract, you lessen, you make things sadder and meaner.

Enjoy your thanksgiving, may it be happy and healthy for you and yours.


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

Chris take the money, insurance, pension and annuity and keep smiling.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> No actually I'm kind of bent for the guy. His skin isn't tough yet.
> It sucks that our statement says to " organize every electrician" and then you get these guys who come through all of the apprenticeship and they seem to be on a different page. Us non- union men have joined to strengthen our trade and way of life because we've seen a different side and the knowledge I bring to my union is everyone's knowledge in my union. I'm at a loss for words.


Why would the union want to organize everyone? I don't care if it is our "mission statement" or not. My belief is that the union commands top dollar, our members must represent that premium. That is not everyone.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

butcher733 said:


> Why would the union want to organize everyone? I don't care if it is our "mission statement" or not. My belief is that the union commands top dollar, our members must represent that premium. That is not everyone.


The union have some of the best and quite a few mediocre, there are plenty of open shop men that are excellent and would make good union members. IF WORK COULD BE HAD for all members.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Why do they gotta be white?!?!?!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> I answered a question.


This particular time yes, 99% of the time you are just a union parrot. 




> You puked out your normal tiny penis'd internet superhero herp and derp.


I had no idea you were 13 years old. :laughing:



> I don't care what you post, seriously.


Awesome, can I count on that? 



> You are welcome to make as much of an ass out of yourself whenever and wherever you want. .


No, I don't want your gig.




> You like to come into these threads and say 'Look at me, I am an attention whore.'


Actually I have strong feelings about the union, and just like Noah and yourself I like to express those feelings here. 




> I was just asking if it were truly necessary, to be nice.
> 
> What I really meant was, is your existence so pathetic that you need the affirmation and abuse you receive on an internet forum to get you through the day?


Wow, so much in so few words.

Let me see if I got this, if I post my views it is pathetic and causes me abuse. But when you go on again and again spouting what most people know to be outright lies that is OK?

Yeah, you don't feel entitled at all.:whistling2:




> You add nothing to the conversation. You subtract, you lessen, you make things sadder and meaner.


When was the last time you helped a single person with an electrical question?

Even simpler when was the last time you posted that was not about the union?

You are a one trick pony, telling people all over the country that things they know to be true did not happen. 

I am not going anywhere, if my posts bother you this much I suggest you put me on ignore or just deal with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> I am not going anywhere, if my posts bother you this much I suggest you put me on ignore or just deal with it. :thumbsup:


Okee dokee.

Plonk.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> IF WORK COULD BE HAD for all members.


That is the issue of tomorrow (yea I know I keep coming back to this and a typical response is new jobs will come), with robotics, automation, and technology advances, there will not be "work for all".

I have no idea what the answer is, but we are going to have to deal with it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> That is the issue of tomorrow (yea I know I keep coming back to this and a typical response is new jobs will come), with robotics, automation, and technology advances, there will not be "work for all".
> 
> I have no idea what the answer is, but we are going to have to deal with it.


Robotics is going to be a real issue.

Several years ago I read a steel mill that would need 1200 men a shift can now do the same work in a modern mill with 24 men and part of that 24 is the maintenance crew and management.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I have much more faith in humans abilities to adapt and survive. 


When cars and trucks came into widespread use the industries that handled horses surely predicted the end of good times. Instead a whole new economy developed. 

When mechanical refrigeration came into use the ice production and delervery industries went away. Yet again other industries where created.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Is it truly necessary for you to post your feelings of the union in every thread?
> 
> We go around about this every week or so, your position is that you can post whatever you want but others should not.
> 
> Get over your self entitlement.


I would like to introduce the thought that BBQ and Troller4life are brothers, living in their mom's basement, with one computer between the two of them. They are forced to take turns or Mama screams at them........


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I have much more faith in humans abilities to adapt and survive.
> 
> 
> When cars and trucks came into widespread use the industries that handled horses surely predicted the end of good times. Instead a whole new economy developed.
> ...


I understand that thought process and have considered it myself. I differ from you in that (like Brian said) robotics is something on a different scale. 

I hope I am wrong in my concerns and you are correct in your prediction.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I understand that thought process and have considered it myself. I differ from you in that (like Brian said) robotics is something on a different scale.
> 
> I hope I am wrong in my concerns and you are correct in your prediction.


Lou, I am certain if we could go back in time to say 1890 those people would say that their problems where of larger scale than the problems of the 1790 and so forth back to the guy selling coal sticks for drawing on cave walls. 

I think a much bigger problem for our future will be basic resources. Food, water, medicine etc.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I think a much bigger problem for our future will be basic resources. Food, water, medicine etc.


Yea, I have to agree with that Bob.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I'm a 14 year electrician with one year in the union. I am currently enrolled in our advanced class. A student in our class tonight has an issue with being called a white ticket. I've been through a lot in my life and name calling is real low on my list of personal issues. I personally do not take offense to this, I can run with the best of um when it comes to talkin sh$& but some can not. I'd love to here what some have to say. P.s this guy was all fired up about this and seeing him like this really made me kind of pissed.


 Brother Chris when I got in 1982 "white Paper" referred to those who came into the union through a system that allowed nonunion to work union on a white paper system (sort of like a trial system) I was no fan of this because I feel like it used and abused those with true intentions to become union. There was no clear rules to how long you would be white paper? Now the shake and bake (cited) I understand is about going through an abbreviated program usually 2 years. Our goals are to organize all the unorganized (or at least make the effort to offer) but NO ONE is born with a yellow ticket in their pocket so I also feel like we all are organized in one way or another. The unions offer so many opportunities it is almost unlimited to how far you can go with what is offered, hey some have even went on to become successful nonunion contractors. I have been around the animosity you post of, I would attribute to those who went through a long hard 5 year program jealously laden envy of those who get an easy ride (in their opinion) and as posted and the fact of some in violation of our contracts, and or union ways(examples, working through break or lunch, bringing too many tools, etc) Life is not easy and we must either work through our personal problems or fail no matter union or not!


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Brother Noah said:


> Brother Chris when I got in 1982 "white Paper" referred to those who came into the union through a system that allowed nonunion to work union on a white paper system (sort of like a trial system) I was no fan of this because I feel like it used and abused those with true intentions to become union. There was no clear rules to how long you would be white paper? Now the shake and bake (cited) I understand is about going through an abbreviated program usually 2 years. Our goals are to organize all the unorganized (or at least make the effort to offer) but NO ONE is born with a yellow ticket in their pocket so I also feel like we all are organized in one way or another. The unions offer so many opportunities it is almost unlimited to how far you can go with what is offered, hey some have even went on to become successful nonunion contractors. I have been around the animosity you post of, I would attribute to those who went through a long hard 5 year program jealously laden envy of those who get an easy ride (in their opinion) and as posted and the fact of some in violation of our contracts, and or union ways(examples, working through break or lunch, bringing too many tools, etc) Life is not easy and we must either work through our personal problems or fail no matter union or not!


Thanks Noah and to your input. I agree, us members who have gotten in on so-called "easy street" have quite a bit of heart for our union. We've been on the front lines in our industry and wanted to change how things are done or at least become a part of it. I know a lot of us look up to you old timers who have put your time in and really wished we would have made the same choice years ago so to you I thank you. Chris.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

wendon said:


> I would like to introduce the thought that BBQ and Troller4life are brothers, living in their mom's basement, with one computer between the two of them. They are forced to take turns or Mama screams at them........


You should be banned for a post that has nothing to do with the OP. Do you have anything to add to the thread?


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Brother Noah said:


> but NO ONE is born with a yellow ticket in their pocket so I also feel like we all are organized in one way or another.


That's not true. sbrn33 and myself are yellow tickets thru and thru. We bleed IBEW yellow tickets.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks brother.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

DIYer4Life said:


> That's not true. sbrn33 and myself are yellow tickets thru and thru. We bleed IBEW yellow tickets.


That yellow paper was left over from the golden showers you gave each other....:laughing:


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

brian john said:


> That yellow paper was left over from the golden showers you gave each other....:laughing:


A little _yellow discipline_ never hurt anyone.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

So what I gather from this thread, a jon union man wanted to join the union. He knew way too much to send him through the apprenticeship from the beginning. A bunch of union winers got their panties in a bunch over this. And we wonder why unions are a minority?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So what I gather from this thread, a jon union man wanted to join the union. He knew way too much to send him through the apprenticeship from the beginning. A bunch of union winers got their panties in a bunch over this. And we wonder why unions are a minority?


In general, there are a small number of malcontented individuals who will lash out at anyone who is different. Why they do this is a mystery - but my guess is fear. Different is scary.

It does not matter who we are talking about, union members or members of this forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Brother Noah said:


> Now the shake and bake (cited) I understand is about going through an abbreviated program usually 2 years.


No. We don't have an abbreviated program - it would be better if we did. Instead we organize journeymen and they get no shot at being eased in...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> No. We don't have an abbreviated program - it would be better if we did. Instead we organize journeymen and they get no shot at being eased in...


We have an upgrade program, but some men are brought straight in and not required to do the upgrade, not sure why this is done.


When I got in I had to take a test, that was it.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a yellow ticket. What do I win?:whistling2:


----------



## 9vToLightningBolts (Nov 29, 2013)

Ce/cw programs will be the downfall of the union. Further dividing the ibew. Unless you go through the apprenticeship....your a bought ticket joke in my book who took the easy way out and I blackball them every chance I get. I know a bunch of guys that worked non union and went through the whole program from year one. They also had kids and had to take big pay cuts. You have to make sacrifices for anything worth while bud. Gotta suck it up. every bought ticket bastard is just somebody who wanted something for nothing. Wants to make the pay scale but doesnt want to put in the school work. Either go through the apprenticeship or stay the hell out. These handy man hacks are rotting our trade from the inside out. I dont feel sorry for them one bit. And unless you EARNED your ticket, your opinion or argument is invalid to me so do it the right way and go through the program or if you dont mind running into people like me and you will, then just go ahead and buy your ticket


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

9vToLightningBolts said:


> Unless you go through the apprenticeship....your a bought ticket joke in my book who took the easy way out and I blackball them every chance I get.


He blackballs them




> every bought ticket bastard is just somebody who wanted something for nothing. Wants to make the pay scale but doesnt want to put in the school work. Either go through the apprenticeship or stay the hell out.


Every j-man in my state has done 8000 hours on the job training and at least 600 hours of school. How would you treat them?



> These handy man hacks are rotting our trade from the inside out.


So anyone outside the union is a handyman hack.




> I dont feel sorry for them one bit. And unless you EARNED your ticket, your opinion or argument is invalid to me so do it the right way and go through the program or if you dont mind running into people like me and you will, then just go ahead and buy your ticket


:clap::clap::clap:

Thank you for being one of the very few union guys on this forum who tells the truth about how many in the union treat people. thumbsup:


So eejack, Mr salter, you want to tell us how great it will be for j-men to vote to take a company union only to face guys like 9V?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


>


:laughing:

Keep in mind, I have only one member name.

I have no idea who 9V may be.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Keep in mind, I have only one member name.
> 
> I have no idea who 9V may be.


I think maybe a new member should be restricted on the number of posts per day for, ....... 60-days? :whistling2:


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

9vToLightningBolts said:


> Ce/cw programs will be the downfall of the union. Further dividing the ibew. Unless you go through the apprenticeship....your a bought ticket joke in my book who took the easy way out and I blackball them every chance I get. I know a bunch of guys that worked non union and went through the whole program from year one. They also had kids and had to take big pay cuts. You have to make sacrifices for anything worth while bud. Gotta suck it up. every bought ticket bastard is just somebody who wanted something for nothing. Wants to make the pay scale but doesnt want to put in the school work. Either go through the apprenticeship or stay the hell out. These handy man hacks are rotting our trade from the inside out. I dont feel sorry for them one bit. And unless you EARNED your ticket, your opinion or argument is invalid to me so do it the right way and go through the program or if you dont mind running into people like me and you will, then just go ahead and buy your ticket


What about the people like me, who went thru the full indoctrination, I mean apprenticeship, yet still don't follow your line of ideals? What are you going to do then?

It's funny watching you speak from a position of power, about blackballing people and how they should be scared if they run into you, when in reality there are like 15 IBEW members in Tennessee :laughing::laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Try as I may I can't think of any other organization as bizarre as the IBEW. I'm honestly glad to not be a member.


----------



## 9vToLightningBolts (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry im notsorry for the rant I posted but thats how I feel and it will never change. just imagine you work at an establishment for 20 years to get to the position that you have obtained through your hard work and knowledge just to have someone that has bought their way into the organization make the same pay and benefits it took you years to aquire. we live in a society now where no one wants to pay their dues and just wants the quick route to success. just because you've been doing electrical work for 15 years doesn't mean that you were taught to do it the right way. so don't feel entitled just because you have years in the trade working non union.....the standards are not the same. You will see more of a handyman electrician more than a electrical craftsman. Atleast in all my experiences. and also I am a new member I ran across this forum doing a google search


----------



## 9vToLightningBolts (Nov 29, 2013)

DIYer4Life said:


> What about the people like me, who went thru the full indoctrination, I mean apprenticeship, yet still don't follow your line of ideals? What are you going to do then?
> 
> It's funny watching you speak from a position of power, about blackballing people and how they should be scared if they run into you, when in reality there are like 15 IBEW members in Tennessee :laughing::laughing:


Never said anyone had to follow my line of ideals. Just my personal view as im sure you have your own. 15 ibew members in Tennessee? Really dude? And when I say blackball I mean I will not do any favors for or let any of their un craftsman like work slide. We have a high standard to uphold. Thats what your taught in the apprenticeship but oh wait if you never went through it guess you wouldn't really know what it was


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

I like this guy, 9v is my new best friend. Sorry FrunkSlammer, you're out.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

9vToLightningBolts said:


> Ce/cw programs will be the downfall of the union. Further dividing the ibew. Unless you go through the apprenticeship....your a bought ticket joke in my book who took the easy way out and I blackball them every chance I get. I know a bunch of guys that worked non union and went through the whole program from year one. They also had kids and had to take big pay cuts. You have to make sacrifices for anything worth while bud. Gotta suck it up. every bought ticket bastard is just somebody who wanted something for nothing. Wants to make the pay scale but doesnt want to put in the school work. Either go through the apprenticeship or stay the hell out. These handy man hacks are rotting our trade from the inside out. I dont feel sorry for them one bit. And unless you EARNED your ticket, your opinion or argument is invalid to me so do it the right way and go through the program or if you dont mind running into people like me and you will, then just go ahead and buy your ticket


You are an idiot


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> BBQ said:
> 
> 
> > He blackballs them
> ...


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

eejack said:


> No. We don't have an abbreviated program - it would be better if we did. Instead we organize journeymen and they get no shot at being eased in...


Abbreviated is a different word but that's what I'm in. We call it the advanced class.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

9vToLightningBolts said:


> Sorry im notsorry for the rant I posted but thats how I feel and it will never change. just imagine you work at an establishment for 20 years to get to the position that you have obtained through your hard work and knowledge just to have someone that has bought their way into the organization make the same pay and benefits it took you years to aquire. we live in a society now where no one wants to pay their dues and just wants the quick route to success. just because you've been doing electrical work for 15 years doesn't mean that you were taught to do it the right way. so don't feel entitled just because you have years in the trade working non union.....the standards are not the same. You will see more of a handyman electrician more than a electrical craftsman. Atleast in all my experiences. and also I am a new member I ran across this forum doing a google search


First of all I've worked for some damn good non union electricians and I've learned a lot from these men. It's people like you that will weaken the union and give a bad taste in new members mouths. Luckily for myself I could care less about what you think and your attitude will keep it like that. Although I'd rather find comradary in being a part of the same union as you. I thought the goal was to organize not discriminate. I don't doubt that you know your **** but so do I and a lot of good men like me. These white tickets are giving you more of a chance to be a man than I'm sure you realize. Give these guys a chance. You don't know everything and neither do they but together you can benefit. Hopefully if you continue with your ideology you treat these men with respect. As for the standards between non union and union, they are the same. There's contractors in my local that are verbally called rats amongst the brotherhood. The last contractor I worked for that was non union didn't pinch a penny or corner on anything. As a matter of fact I learned more from this man in 5 years than I did in my whole career.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I thought the goal was to organize...


Actually, that is the International's goal.

The individual local unions do not all want to organize - in some cases the market cannot bear more members and all organizing does is weaken the local.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

eejack said:


> Actually, that is the International's goal.
> 
> The individual local unions do not all want to organize - in some cases the market cannot bear more members and all organizing does is weaken the local.


Really. Huh. It just seems easier than that. Organize everybody and have complete control. Don't get me wrong, I don't hate the contractors whatsoever but I do believe we "ALL" deserve the same. There's obviously things about running a business I don't know but if union contractors can do it then so can non.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I'm a 14 year electrician with one year in the union. I am currently enrolled in our advanced class. A student in our class tonight has an issue with being called a white ticket. I've been through a lot in my life and name calling is real low on my list of personal issues. I personally do not take offense to this, I can run with the best of um when it comes to talkin sh$& but some can not. I'd love to here what some have to say. P.s this guy was all fired up about this and seeing him like this really made me kind of pissed.


It is a shame that we have to go through life with inferiors, isn't it? He is a guy that does not have the credentials but wants to work. Give him a break.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> It is a shame that we have to go through life with inferiors, isn't it? He is a guy that does not have the credentials but wants to work. Give him a break.


Yes exactly. The " yellow tickets" are picking up on this fact. That's the problem.


----------



## 9vToLightningBolts (Nov 29, 2013)

Okay since the people that replied to my post have different opinions on this,please tell me how its right for a man to go through a apprenticeship for five years buying books ranging from 400 to 800 every year, spending time away from his family going to class at night and doing homework and studying for tests and finally tops out after 5 years and then handy man dan who does residential work with his uncle joe whos showed him how to rough in houses for 10 years goes and buys his ticket and now is "JW". So please explain to me how thats right. Maybe im just not seeing it here since im such an idiot...I'll wait for your answer.........


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Really. Huh. It just seems easier than that. Organize everybody and have complete control. Don't get me wrong, I don't hate the contractors whatsoever but I do believe we "ALL" deserve the same. There's obviously things about running a business I don't know but if union contractors can do it then so can non.


But you're NOT going to organize everyone.

The only thing you will organize are lots of men who work for sinking ship companies that bring no work with them.

So now you have the same amount of jobs but more men sitting on the bench.

That's the way it works.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

9vToLightningBolts said:


> Okay since the people that replied to my post have different opinions on this,please tell me how its right for a man to go through a apprenticeship for five years buying books ranging from 400 to 800 every year, spending time away from his family going to class at night and doing homework and studying for tests and finally tops out after 5 years and then handy man dan who does residential work with his uncle joe whos showed him how to rough in houses for 10 years goes and buys his ticket and now is "JW". So please explain to me how thats right. Maybe im just not seeing it here since im such an idiot...I'll wait for your answer.........


I can't answer that because that can't happen where I am.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

9vToLightningBolts said:


> Okay since the people that replied to my post have different opinions on this,please tell me how its right for a man to go through a apprenticeship for five years buying books ranging from 400 to 800 every year, spending time away from his family going to class at night and doing homework and studying for tests and finally tops out after 5 years and then handy man dan who does residential work with his uncle joe whos showed him how to rough in houses for 10 years goes and buys his ticket and now is "JW". So please explain to me how thats right. Maybe im just not seeing it here since im such an idiot...I'll wait for your answer.........


Why is it right that I worked 2,453 hours in 2011 and paid over $29,000 into health and welfare yet a guy who worked for 1,200 hours gets the same benefits as I did? The same pension credit?

There are a thousand injustices in the union, you picked one of the silliest ones to complain about.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

9vToLightningBolts said:


> Okay since the people that replied to my post have different opinions on this,please tell me how its right for a man to go through a apprenticeship for five years buying books ranging from 400 to 800 every year, spending time away from his family going to class at night and doing homework and studying for tests and finally tops out after 5 years and then handy man dan who does residential work with his uncle joe whos showed him how to rough in houses for 10 years goes and buys his ticket and now is "JW". So please explain to me how thats right. Maybe im just not seeing it here since im such an idiot...I'll wait for your answer.........


You have a good point and I understand that. I think of it like this that if the union and the brotherhood had such a problem with this testing in bit, it wouldn't be their. I don't know how long this has been a part of the union but I would think its been around long enough to get voted out. Which you know is done by membership. Like I said I'm in the two year program and Praise the fact that I get up and go twice a week even though I'm doing stuff that I know. To tell you the truth I will be bummed when it's over. Here's another point that I hear from a lot of white tickets. They actually have considered starting at the 1st year level in order to gain respect. You and I both know that this in most cases is financially impossible but this goes to show how committed some are. I do know that some of these guys getting in do not acknowledge there surroundings and what they've become apart of and I think they need to be shown not tried and hung.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

9vToLightningBolts said:


> Okay since the people that replied to my post have different opinions on this,please tell me how its right for a man to go through a apprenticeship for five years buying books ranging from 400 to 800 every year, spending time away from his family going to class at night and doing homework and studying for tests and finally tops out after 5 years and then handy man dan who does residential work with his uncle joe whos showed him how to rough in houses for 10 years goes and buys his ticket and now is "JW". So please explain to me how thats right. Maybe im just not seeing it here since im such an idiot...I'll wait for your answer.........


Why are you and your brothers at the Local selling Yellow Class A JW Tickets?Doesn't your Local take a vote to let these folks in? I bet you steal rabbitt.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

How a hand got in the Union is a non-issue in my book. How good of a hand they are is everything. Funny thing is the guys that bitch about white tickets are the same CBA thumpers who have failed to notice that the word "work" is on almost every page of it.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

butcher733 said:


> How a hand got in the Union is a non-issue in my book. How good of a hand they are is everything. Funny thing is the guys that bitch about white tickets are the same CBA thumpers who have failed to notice that the word "work" is on almost every page of it.


Aaaaaah. Some relief. There is signs of life out their. Thank you.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

9vToLightningBolts said:


> Okay since the people that replied to my post have different opinions on this,please tell me how its right for a man to go through a apprenticeship for five years buying books ranging from 400 to 800 every year, spending time away from his family going to class at night and doing homework and studying for tests and finally tops out after 5 years and then handy man dan who does residential work with his uncle joe whos showed him how to rough in houses for 10 years goes and buys his ticket and now is "JW". So please explain to me how thats right. Maybe im just not seeing it here since im such an idiot...I'll wait for your answer.........


I have seen in my few years many brothers and sisters who have applied for years to get into our IBEW apprenticeship program only to be turned down for what ever reason, so they continue to ply the trade to maybe earn money feed their family and learn the trade along the way. Well after 6 years of applying the said worker has passed a said electrical license and still get turned down by a certain local. This said person takes a call in another state and runs across a worker with an IBEW sticker (a volunteer union organizer salting a job) after the organizer does some checking on the workers facts that are found to be true the nonunion electrician is given a test (96) then the option to join the said local. Now while you stand there and pat your self on the back for being so great because you went through the JATC try not breaking your arm from your entitlement attitude. The yellow ticket only gives you a responsibility for OUR IBEW, no matter if you went through the JATC, ABC, or just hard knocks academy.
Your attitude is one of OUR IBEW problems.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

While I served no formal apprenticeship I did not magically learn what I know, I spent a lot of time picking up the knowledge I have, including how to run a business that employees union workers.

Additionally many open shop men study hard and go through an apprenticeship.

And lastly most apprentices I see after 3 years of finishing the program can't tell you how to figure the amperage of a 75 kva transformer, think ground rods are necessary for a system to operate and argue none code issues as code. 

You are the unions problem not their answer. 

ee- Men like this is what leave a bitter taste in open shop men and why many open shop men HATE the union. I have worked around hacks like this and typically they are all mouth and mostly hacks. They have no confidence in their abilities to do real electric work so run scared trashing open shop workers. Not saying 9V is like that but if the shoe fits......


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> While I served no formal apprenticeship I did not magically learn what I know, I spent a lot of time picking up the knowledge I have, including how to run a business that employees union workers.
> 
> Additionally many open shop men study hard and go through an apprenticeship.
> 
> ...


You are confused BJ.

First off, we really don't care how skilled you may or may not think you are. It is immaterial. It is important to non union guys, but we really don't care because we really know it makes no difference. You don't get that, you never will get that, you cannot understand what is completely foreign to you and it is entirely your loss.

So you can do X. So what. The hall, the collective group of folks I work with for decades, has guys who can do X. We as a group can do anything, everything anyone else can do. We don't need you. Would it be nice for a well skilled individual to join the group - certainly, but only if the skills don't come with baggage,

Non union workers have skills...so what. They don't work any harder or better than union workers. That is a myth that non union workers tell themselves for whatever reason. Don't know why. Maybe because they have to run scared or because putting down their fellow workers is required to keep their jobs and they cannot stop doing it.

Who cares if a 3rd year apprentice cannot do a particular task - by third year he should know enough to not do it and ask someone who knows. What you don't seem to realize is I don't have to know how to do any particular task. I have an entire organization to reach out to. You non union guys have ET.

There are union hacks...so what. Their are hacks in every company, every trade, every business. If you somehow believe that non union shops are hack free and everyone gets along swimmingly I gotta let you in on a secret - even your sacred non union shops have hacks.

The reason why your imaginary non union worker 'hates' unions is because they spend all this time and energy building up their self image, being this great electrician, this uber worker, and the union don't care. The union is a social organization and if you don't fit, you don't fit.

Chrisibew440 - if you want to fit in, talk less about yourself as an individual and more about the group you work with. More we and less me. Spend the time to teach your apprentices some of those electrical skills you have. Be more selfless and next time someone gives you crap crack a big smile and ask them if they need a hug. You have to convince them that you are willing to stand up for them, because they will stand up for you.

I think that is enough troll food for one morning - hey all you anti-union schmucks...you are welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

eejack said:


> You are confused BJ.
> 
> First off, we really don't care how skilled you may or may not think you are. It is immaterial. It is important to non union guys, but we really don't care because we really know it makes no difference. You don't get that, you never will get that, you cannot understand what is completely foreign to you and it is entirely your loss.


 You're right, because no one else understands why skills aren't important in union workers. No one understands that union workers are nothing but an equal number. No union worker should ever show that he is more skilled or experienced or valuable than his "brother".



> What you don't seem to realize is I don't have to know how to do any particular task. I have an entire organization to reach out to. You non union guys have ET.


 Funny, in all my years in the union, I never saw this awesome Bat-Phone that you have


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> - hey all you anti-union schmucks...you are welcome. Enjoy.


Your posts hurt the union more than I ever could. :laughing:


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Your posts hurt the union more than I ever could. :laughing:


This can't be said enough.

LawnGuyLandSparky used to be a big union blowhard, but his arguments were rather good. He used logic and reasoning, IMO. Altho his opinion was different than many, what he said was accurate and he posed a reasonable debate.

These new union blowhards are the exact opposite. They are really making the unions look bad and they would be better off not posting at all.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Three replies in ten minutes all from folks on the ignore list. I knew that was some good chum.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> Three replies in ten minutes all from folks on the ignore list. I knew that was some good chum.


But lucky for me I was quoted so you saw it. :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> You're right, because no one else understands why skills aren't important in union workers. No one understands that union workers are nothing but an equal number. No union worker should ever show that he is more skilled or experienced or valuable than his "brother".
> 
> Funny, in all my years in the union, I never saw this awesome Bat-Phone that you have





BBQ said:


> Your posts hurt the union more than I ever could. :laughing:





DIYer4Life said:


> This can't be said enough.
> 
> LawnGuyLandSparky used to be a big union blowhard, but his arguments were rather good. He used logic and reasoning, IMO. Altho his opinion was different than many, what he said was accurate and he posed a reasonable debate.
> 
> These new union blowhards are the exact opposite. They are really making the unions look bad and they would be better off not posting at all.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

9vToLightningBolts said:


> Okay since the people that replied to my post have different opinions on this,please tell me how its right for a man to go through a apprenticeship for five years buying books ranging from 400 to 800 every year, spending time away from his family going to class at night and doing homework and studying for tests and finally tops out after 5 years and then handy man dan who does residential work with his uncle joe whos showed him how to rough in houses for 10 years goes and buys his ticket and now is "JW". So please explain to me how thats right. Maybe im just not seeing it here since im such an idiot...I'll wait for your answer.........



The EXACT same way a community organizer gets elected President of the United States......

It's all about who you know, and what are you willing to give up.....

There is no fair in this world. Buck up and live with it.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

You'll likely catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.

9vToLightningBolts - I no longer often see those unproductive attitudes towards union members that joined having a non-traditional background. But I saw it a lot 25 years ago. Good riddance.

How can we talk out of both sides of our mouths, saying " Hey you rat - come join us"? Not much incentive there. I am glad that those attitudes no longer prevail, and in fact are not tolerated long in my shop, and pretty much in my Local.

What remains here of that toxic, attitude, usually comes from traveler brothers from back east. The peer pressure to drop the attitude will either be picked up on - or not. If not, bye-bye.

My father was a "white ticket". He gained his experience as a ships' electrician in WWII, then in aerospace companies in the late 40's, before joining the IBEW. He never spoke to my brother (retired IBEW)and I about any sh it he faced , but there must have been some. After a long career, he passed away in 2008, never heard one comment about him not being anything but a productive, capable wireman. I, my brother, and now my two sons, never look down on members just because they did not go through an IBEW apprenticeship, although we were fortunate enough to.

Do you know what the term " Sour Grapes" means? Look it up, then get over it, mind your own business and work at bettering yourself, and thus your Local Union. And please, don't visit Local 332 with that attitude. You make yourself, and the IBEW look bad


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

I'll bet this guy can put rolling concentric bends in 6in rigid, but has no clue about the three travelers in a 4way switch.



9vToLightningBolts said:


> Ce/cw programs will be the downfall of the union. Further dividing the ibew. Unless you go through the apprenticeship....your a bought ticket joke in my book who took the easy way out and I blackball them every chance I get. I know a bunch of guys that worked non union and went through the whole program from year one. They also had kids and had to take big pay cuts. You have to make sacrifices for anything worth while bud. Gotta suck it up. every bought ticket bastard is just somebody who wanted something for nothing. Wants to make the pay scale but doesnt want to put in the school work. Either go through the apprenticeship or stay the hell out. These handy man hacks are rotting our trade from the inside out. I dont feel sorry for them one bit. And unless you EARNED your ticket, your opinion or argument is invalid to me so do it the right way and go through the program or if you dont mind running into people like me and you will, then just go ahead and buy your ticket


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> ...How can we talk out of both sides of our mouths, saying " Hey you rat - come join us"? Not much incentive there...


 Exactly. I have never, ever understood that. Merit men are not the enemy of the union. The _only_ thing unions should be angry about is contractors who violate labor laws or provide unsafe working conditions, and that has nothing to do with the man-on-the-street. 

Are the men making good wages, and do they have a good standard of living, in a safe shop? It doesn't matter if they're organized or not, because they've already achieved the the goals that the union was established to fight for.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

9vToLightningBolts said:


> Ce/cw programs will be the downfall of the union. Further dividing the ibew. Unless you go through the apprenticeship....your a bought ticket joke in my book who took the easy way out and I blackball them every chance I get. I know a bunch of guys that worked non union and went through the whole program from year one. They also had kids and had to take big pay cuts. You have to make sacrifices for anything worth while bud. Gotta suck it up. every bought ticket bastard is just somebody who wanted something for nothing. Wants to make the pay scale but doesnt want to put in the school work. Either go through the apprenticeship or stay the hell out. These handy man hacks are rotting our trade from the inside out. I dont feel sorry for them one bit. And unless you EARNED your ticket, your opinion or argument is invalid to me so do it the right way and go through the program or if you dont mind running into people like me and you will, then just go ahead and buy your ticket


Ce/Cw won't be the downfall of the unions, this type of attitude will.Who would even think of joining with this kinda crap attitude going on?


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Big John said:


> Exactly. I have never, ever understood that. Merit men are not the enemy of the union. The _only_ thing unions should be angry about is contractors who violate labor laws or provide unsafe working conditions, and that has nothing to do with the man-on-the-street.


I've never understood why both my local and eejack's local would have us picket a site and stop the worker's cars from coming in, when in reality every one of those workers that we were supposed to mess with and scream at would love to be union members and make what we made. When they applied for membership, we told them to get lost. But then when they went out and found jobs, we said how stupid they are for working for such low wages and benefits.

It simply made no sense, just union thuggery for the sake of doing something.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> ...It simply made no sense, just union thuggery for the sake of doing something.


 I'm sure you know, not all of them are like that. The ones I've worked with in Maine are great, when I was in 26, I didn't see crap like that, but there wasn't a chance in hell you could get me into a local in Mass, and that was exactly why: Huge chips on their shoulders.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mr hands said:


> I'll bet this guy can put rolling concentric bends in 6in rigid, but has no clue about the three travelers in a 4way switch.


Ummm...travelers come in pairs...:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> I've never understood why both my local and eejack's local would have us picket a site and stop the worker's cars from coming in, when in reality every one of those workers that we were supposed to mess with and scream at would love to be union members and make what we made. When they applied for membership, we told them to get lost. But then when they went out and found jobs, we said how stupid they are for working for such low wages and benefits.
> 
> It simply made no sense, just union thuggery for the sake of doing something.


Exactly right.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

chewy said:


> Exactly right.


The difference is when we picket we are picketing the company, not the workers. The workers are the most obvious representation of the company, but the company is why we are there.

It is comfortable to spin it like we are attacking innocent people trying to go to work - it makes unions look bad. They focus on the poor worker being deprived a day's pay and never focus on the companies who are mistreating their employees, paying them poorly, working them unsafely - it is always evil union stealing food from babies. It makes nice headlines. Bad company stealing from employees...crappy headlines.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

eejack said:


> The difference is when we picket we are picketing the company, not the workers. The workers are the most obvious representation of the company, but the company is why we are there.
> 
> It is comfortable to spin it like we are attacking innocent people trying to go to work - it makes unions look bad. They focus on the poor worker being deprived a day's pay and never focus on the companies who are mistreating their employees, paying them poorly, working them unsafely - it is always evil union stealing food from babies. It makes nice headlines. Bad company stealing from employees...crappy headlines.


Ya see, more lies :thumbsup:

eejack is going to act as if his BA's and mine didn't tell us how far we could go in messing with the men trying to pull into the site. How we were to stop the workers from going in by walking slowly in front of their cars. How the police can't stop us as long as we kept walking, really slowly. How we were to wait to walk past the edge of the bumper of a car until someone else got in front of it. How the larger men should stand by the driver's side window and tell them how we know where they live, but not be loud enough that the cars on the street could hear. How they should be called c*nts and c*cksuckers and told that they should just die and their lives are worthless. How the local would pay for bail of anyone who got arrested. The stories about members who got arrested in earlier pickets as if they were Gods amongst men.

No, eejack, that never happens :laughing::laughing: It didn't happen on every single picket that I was called off of work to go attend while the benchwarmers say home :thumbup: Keep living your lies, everyone believes you :whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

eejack said:


> It is comfortable to spin it like we are attacking innocent people trying to go to work - it makes unions look bad..


Yeah.....that never happens

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuQHEIdLv3s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> You are confused BJ.
> 
> First off, we really don't care how skilled you may or may not think you are. It is immaterial. It is important to non union guys, but we really don't care because we really know it makes no difference. You don't get that, you never will get that, you cannot understand what is completely foreign to you and it is entirely your loss.
> 
> . Enjoy.


The union cheer leader brought up skill levels, and I was just pointing out that there are many highly skilled people that did not attend the union schools.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

I love how the picketers are the victims here :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yeah.....that never happens


It does happen all too often. It shouldn't.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

eejack said:


> The difference is when we picket we are picketing the company, not the workers. The workers are the most obvious representation of the company, but the company is why we are there.
> 
> It is comfortable to spin it like we are attacking innocent people trying to go to work - it makes unions look bad. They focus on the poor worker being deprived a day's pay and never focus on the companies who are mistreating their employees, paying them poorly, working them unsafely - it is always evil union stealing food from babies. It makes nice headlines. Bad company stealing from employees...crappy headlines.


I crossed a picket on foot on a wharf to fix some corroded jacks, these arseholes started shoving me and yelling at me like I had murdered their firstborn. How is me fixng a data outlet going to affect their demands? They were lucky the cops were there. Not saying that your union would act that way at all as I dont know you but thats how they get a bad rep. Instead of calling me a dog and a scab, hand me a flyer with the pay rate and bennies and how to sign up. They shouldnt look down there nose at non union because they work on my own merits to get where they are instead you should be wanting guys who are go getters and not just along for the ride, guys who can add knowledge and skills. Guys who are thinking what can I add or contribute not toads who are asking what they can get out of the union.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

chewy said:


> Instead of calling me a dog and a scab, hand me a flyer with the pay rate and bennies and how to sign up.


I agree...that would be a far better way to approach things.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

eejack said:


> I agree...that would be a far better way to approach things.


Yet you have never once did that on any picket you were a part of. Instead you just went along with the thuggery


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

BBQ said:


> I can't answer that because that can't happen where I am.


Exactly, if you're that butthurt about it move to a state, anywhere in Canada , or any jurisdiction really, where the reigning government cares enough to actually have trade standards.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> I love how the picketers are the victims here :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Oh, you are a very, very, bad man. 

eejack does not approve of those kind of videos. :no::no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> The difference is when we picket we are picketing the company, not the workers. The workers are the most obvious representation of the company, but the company is why we are there.


It is not the CEO your brothers are preventing from getting to the job, it is not the vice president that your brothers are calling a scab.





> They focus on the poor worker being deprived a day's pay and never focus on the companies who are mistreating their employees,


Uh, I see, it is up to IBEW to decide if merit shop workers should get paid that day or maybe the whole week. Now it all makes sense.:laughing:


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

...politics


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I think I'm gonna tell the guy in my class to hop on this site. He would be glad to see that this flack he's catching is not the general populations attitude. I myself am glad for you guys out their that are rational about the situation. Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

9vToLightningBolts said:


> Okay since the people that replied to my post have different opinions on this,please tell me how its right for a man to go through a apprenticeship for five years buying books ranging from 400 to 800 every year, spending time away from his family going to class at night and doing homework and studying for tests and finally tops out after 5 years and then handy man dan who does residential work with his uncle joe whos showed him how to rough in houses for 10 years goes and buys his ticket and now is "JW". So please explain to me how thats right. Maybe im just not seeing it here since im such an idiot...I'll wait for your answer.........


If that's how it works in your local then it seems the problem will work itself out just as it does in my local. The 'handy man dans' will ride the bench their entire career. I lay off the guys I know can't cut it the first chance I get. If you are superior then you have nothing to worry about do you?
I know there are exceptions that sometimes good men get laid off, I had to do it a week ago, but for the most part the guys who don't know **** are the first to get cut.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

di11igaf said:


> If that's how it works in your local then it seems the problem will work itself out just as it does in my local. The 'handy man dans' will ride the bench their entire career. I lay off the guys I know can't cut it the first chance I get. If you are superior then you have nothing to worry about do you?
> I know there are exceptions that sometimes good men get laid off, I had to do it a week ago, but for the most part the guys who don't know **** are the first to get cut.


I agree with your statement but why should any local that purports to have superior labor have hurdles on their books?


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow, I just read through this entire thread and I'm not anti-union, but whatever Kool-Aid eejack and 9vToLightningBolts drank, I don't want any. :wacko:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I'm a 14 year electrician with one year in the union. I am currently enrolled in our advanced class. A student in our class tonight has an issue with being called a white ticket. I've been through a lot in my life and name calling is real low on my list of personal issues. I personally do not take offense to this, I can run with the best of um when it comes to talkin sh$& but some can not. I'd love to here what some have to say. P.s this guy was all fired up about this and seeing him like this really made me kind of pissed.


He is in an advanced class...give him a break. He'll do more good than harm in promoting the industry.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Michigan Master said:


> Wow, I just read through this entire thread and I'm not anti-union, but whatever Kool-Aid eejack and 9vToLightningBolts drank, I don't want any. :wacko:


Unfortunately eejack seems to think I'm talking about myself more than the union. As for 9v I don't think he wants to bump into me. But as a brother from another mother I respect these guys opinions and ill soak in there beliefs as best I can. I'm glad to see this thread has got some attention whether it be good or bad. May the debate commence.


----------

